# Baumber ROC Post For Sale



## rectory-rat (Apr 21, 2011)

Do you fancy a 'rare and exciting chance to acquire a piece of Cold War history
in a stunning wolds location in an area of outstanding natural beauty'

Well, Baumber Lincs ROC post to be auctioned on May 12th, billed as a secret nuclear bunker, with a guide price of just £7000. 

Take a look : http://www.jhwalter.co.uk/file_uploads/auction_lot_lists/lot017.pdf

-RR


----------

